# Pinky Lilly a Birman x who needs a new loving home, could it be with you?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name: Pinky Lily
Breed: Birman x with local moggie
Colour/pattern:blue point
Age: 22.7.09 birth
Sex: female
Neutered: yes
Up to date with vaccinations: no vaccinations 
When was last flea treated?: July 2011
When was last Wormed?: May 2011
Are they microchipped: Yes
Details of any health problems: None 
Details of any behavioural problems: Very anxious and shy, so not really a problem but doesn't like to be picked up and is shy around strangers
Any toileting problems (eg. messing away from tray or spraying): yes, some wetting in the past when anxious, but not for many months. Can use a litter tray, but is used to going outside and prefers this
Used to children: has lived with an older child (my daughter was nine when Pinky was born in our house 2 years ago)
If so what age: 9-11 years
How do they get on with other cats: used to get on with mother and sister, but mother started picking on Pinky months ago and she has now become more anxious - not sure if she would mix with other cats now
How do they get on with dogs: - has always run away from dogs and not used to living with them - I wouldn't like to home her with a dog if possible
Are they an indoor or outdoor cat: prefers to be outside, coming in for food and a chat and stroke when she wants to
How many hours are they used to be left alone for: fine all day and overnight
Diet they are on: dry food - James WellBeloved - hunts a lot as well
Litter used: compostable one - yes, but not for some time as prefers to go to toilet outside
Whereabouts are you in UK: currently in Postbridge, Dartmoor
Reason for rehoming: mum has started picking on her (for a few months) and she has become more distant and anxious, plus owners have moved to smaller house with little outside space, so Pinky is currently still with the new owners of the house. They will be having large dogs arriving from America in the next 4-6 weeks and so Pinky needs to be re-homed.

This is Pinky Lillies write up from her current owner;

My name is Pinky Lily and I'm just over 2 years old (born 22.7.2009). I live on Dartmoor at the moment and love being outside hunting for most of the time. I'm quite shy and when I come inside, I like to be stroked but I'm not wild on being picked up and carried around. I'm not used to roads, dogs or young children, and I'd like to find a loving home where I can go out quite a bit and come in for strokes and company when I need to. I'm being re-homed (reluctantly) by my owners because my Mum has started picking on me.










Pinky will need a home with no dogs or young children,on her own or possibly with a laid back cat. She will need to live somewhere rural well away from very busy roads.

Please contact me at [email protected] or the rescue Home if you are interested in adopting Pinky Lilly as I am helping the rescue this cat is under to find the right home for her
This rescue will re home all over the UK.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------

